# combat service support getting wings?



## PteAJL (11 Aug 2013)

I know basic para is mostly combat arms, but what's the likely hood of someone from CSS getting on a jump course?

Im currently wrapping up BMQ-L/SQ and I most likely will be doing a unit transfer to a combat engineer unit, but even then are the chances still slim?


----------



## Teager (11 Aug 2013)

I'm assuming your looking at 32 CER? If so I can tell you your chances are close to nil.  Thats not to say that at some point you may have the opportunity. After 8 years I have not seen anyone from the unit go on a jump course and with fiscal restraint it is even more unlikely any time soon.


----------



## MilEME09 (11 Aug 2013)

From what i've heard with the budget cuts came new rules that unless your in a jump company, a SAR tech, or with CANSOFCOM your chances of getting on Para are next to nil


----------



## PteAJL (11 Aug 2013)

hm, well that sucks for me....

chances any higher if I transferred to an Inf. unit?
infantry isn't really my thing though.
I would assume there's no going on external courses until you're finished with trade qualification training?


----------



## Jammer (11 Aug 2013)

Reserve CSS getting on a basic para crse....no chance...at all...ever.


----------



## Old EO Tech (11 Aug 2013)

Well I'm not sure about the PRes quota's on Basic Para courses, but it is not that hard to get on a jump course as CSS in the RegF.  Just last fall CFAWC along with 3VP ran a Jump Course in Edmonton and CSS at both Combat units and 1 Svc Bn were given slots to fill. Of course there is a selection process as it is a physically demanding course.  Now getting jumps after the course as a non-maroon beret is another isssue...

Jon


----------



## MikeL (11 Aug 2013)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> hm, well that sucks for me....


Think of it this way; why should you get the course? Do you have a job requirement to be B Para qualified? Will this course make/break your career?

At this point, you should be more focused on learning your job/trade, not looking at courses that won't make you a better Veh Tech(or Sapper if you go that way). Once trade qualified, you will still be waiting around for a chance that may or may not come - plus I'm sure others will be wanting the limited number of spots your unit may or may not get as well.




			
				PteAJL said:
			
		

> chances any higher if I transferred to an Inf. unit?
> infantry isn't really my thing though.
> I would assume there's no going on external courses until you're finished with trade qualification training?



Reservists in the QoR have a higher chance of getting onto B Para since they(the unit) have a jump tasking. The other 3 Infantry units in Toronto(R Regt C, Tor Scots, 48th) don't have a jump tasking, so the chances of getting a B Para with them probably isn't much better then the other units in the brigade(except for QoR of course). If you don't want to be Infantry, don't go Infantry simply just to improve your odds of getting a jump course.  

Yes, one of the requirements for a NCM to attend B Para is to be QL3/DP1 qualified.



			
				Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Well I'm not sure about the PRes quota's on Basic Para courses, but it is not that hard to get on a jump course as CSS in the RegF.


Just to add on this,  it isn't easy or a guarantee you will get a chance for B Para(even as a Combat Arms soldier). Outside of the units with a Airborne tasking/and those with a job requirement, it comes down to right place/right time. Some may get lucky and get the course in their first couple years in, others have waited 10+ years and others didn't get the chance.


----------



## Jammer (11 Aug 2013)

Basic para IN Edmonton...?


----------



## MikeL (11 Aug 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Basic para IN Edmonton...?



3VP has ran a couple serials in Edmonton over the last couple years.


----------



## dangerboy (11 Aug 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Basic para IN Edmonton...?



Yes last year two Basic Para course serials were exported to 3 PPCLI from the jump school in Trenton.


----------



## Jammer (11 Aug 2013)

Interesting. Good cost saving measure.


----------



## medaid (11 Aug 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Reserve CSS getting on a basic para crse....no chance...at all...ever.



I personally know of one (1) CSS soldier from a reserve SvcBn getting his B Para and was top candidate for his course. I guess that throws your "no chance... at all.. ever." out the window.


----------



## Jammer (11 Aug 2013)

Well goody for you. I can assure you with a considerable amount of authority that it is very very few and far between. Most candidates now will have to have a specific requirement for this trg. Not just to have pretty wings on their uniform.


----------



## medaid (11 Aug 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Well goody for you. I can assure you with a considerable amount of authority that it is very very few and far between. Most candidates now will have to have a specific requirement for this trg. Not just to have pretty wings on their uniform.



Which is fine, assure away, I was merely addressing your point of "never".


----------



## Jammer (11 Aug 2013)

In this case and for the foreseeable future....and to address this young lads question. Basic Para crses will be restricted to filling hard jump positions.


----------



## armyvern (11 Aug 2013)

And Supply Techs.


----------



## Jammer (11 Aug 2013)

Bwahahahahaha... ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Aug 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Think of it this way; why should you get the course? Do you have a job requirement to be B Para qualified? Will this course make/break your career?
> 
> At this point, you should be more focused on learning your job/trade, not looking at courses that won't make you a better Veh Tech(or Sapper if you go that way). Once trade qualified, you will still be waiting around for a chance that may or may not come - plus I'm sure others will be wanting the limited number of spots your unit may or may not get as well.
> 
> ...



The 48th have had probably a disproportionate amount of jumpers qualified over the years, and still get the chance to jump....being in the same building as the QOR, kinda helps. 

And as an aside, for anyone who knows there history, the jump school used to be located in Edmonton.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Aug 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> In this case and for the foreseeable future....and to address this young lads question. Basic Para crses will be restricted to filling hard jump positions.



I can assure you, you are 100% wrong with your assertion.  If a course is being run who is to say that the unit with the hard jump position will be able to fill the course position due to, taskings, exercises, lack of interest, etc...  The Reg Force runs tonnes of jump courses that aren't filled with jumpers occupying hard jump positions.  Even when jump courses are run I haven't seen one in the past that has been completely filled by "hard jumping" positions due to the aforementioned challenges above.

If you are CSS, yes it will be harder to get a jump course, considerably harder, but not impossible as you seem to think.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Aug 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> In this case and for the foreseeable future....and to address this young lads question. Basic Para crses will be restricted to filling hard jump positions.



To echo Drew, you are 100% wrong.  I have been directly involved in the planning or conduct of recent courses and spots are allocated like any other course.  Commanders know their higher's intent and ensure the para coys have their seats, but other then that, it's common to see reservists, CSS guys, etc, etc on the course.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Aug 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> In this case and for the foreseeable future....and to address this young lads question. Basic Para crses will be restricted to filling hard jump positions.



You might want to tell that to the armour reservist from my old unit that just got a spot.

Lanes. Try staying in them.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Aug 2013)

As long as you can make fun of anyone not having a jump course you should be good to go.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (12 Aug 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> From what i've heard with the budget cuts came new rules that unless your in a jump company, a SAR tech, or with CANSOFCOM your chances of getting on Para are next to nil


Also not true, CFLAWC just ran another PRes Basic Para of which at least one soldier from the G&SF was on it.

As was already stated it is more difficult to get things like a Basic Para, but it happens.  I asked for 7 years to get a jump course and was finally in the right place at the right time to get the opportunity to do it.  Next to nil is not always the case.



			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> As long as you can make fun of anyone not having a jump course you should be good to go.


Spoken like a true leg.  I KID I KID!!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Aug 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true leg.  I KID I KID!!!



Zing!  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Aug 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Also not true, CFLAWC just ran another PRes Basic Para of which at least one soldier from the G&SF was on it.



It's called CAAWC now.. btw.. yes, feel free to use the phonetic pronounciation of that but don't let the commandant hear you...

As for "non hard" trades getting the jump course I see an RMS CLK, two MED A, three INT OP, a couple of ARTYMN and a CRMN on the scourse that finished last week.. along with a whole wack or reserve INFMN.

There is no way of being able to say yes or no to any course that you may or may not get.  That being said, don't plan your career around potential courses.


----------



## Ciskman (12 Aug 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true leg.  I KID I KID!!!



Isn't the term  'Dirty Leg' ?    ;D


----------



## X Royal (13 Aug 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> And as an aside, for anyone who knows there history, the jump school used to be located in Edmonton.


Yes but the base it was at no longer exists.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Aug 2013)

I thought Griesbach was now home to LFWA HQ?  Lancaster Park was where Nosedock was when I did BP in '92 but is now CFB Edmonton isn't it?  Is DZ Buxton still operational or used?

Where is the new mocktower, racks, etc at these days?


----------



## Infanteer (13 Aug 2013)

All at Lancaster Park/Namao (CFB Edmonton).  Buxton is still frequently used.


----------

